# rough walnut $5 BF, good price? no pics just his word that it is



## bmketchum (Oct 11, 2013)

A gentlemen in my neck of the woods is selling rough walnut for $5 BF. various widths, 5"-12', various legnths 5'-10'. To me that sounds fair, but just wanted to get an opinion. He had no photos, but assured me that it was worth my time. I am really wanting to get into some resawing with my newly acquired bandsaw for some shadow boxes.


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 11, 2013)

A quick check of craigslist- what I find is I am jealous of wood and prices available to you. :dash2::dash2::dash2: I think you can do much better if you search craigslist.


----------



## barry richardson (Oct 11, 2013)

It's only around $6 here in Phoenix at the lumberyard for KD FAS walnut, so that sounds a little high to me...


----------



## jimmyjames (Oct 11, 2013)

In my area that's really high, I can get fas grade walnut in the rough for $3 a board foot in 4/4 and 8/4, the hardwood hobby stores sell s4s for about $6.50 -$7 a foot for 4/4 and that's perfect fas grade. Adds on craigslist locally guys have a hard time selling it for $2 a foot in the rough ungraded.


----------



## jimmyjames (Oct 11, 2013)

Heck I think you could get fas grade walnut shipped to you from Dave at green valley wood products forcheaper than that, and tthat's surfaced too.....


----------



## bmketchum (Oct 12, 2013)

I ended up finding a business in Rock Island, IL that had what I would call an excellent selection of stock, but then again I am new also. I bought this pictured 8' x 10" x 1 1/4." It was about 20 bucks or so. I am happy with it.


----------

